# Some new pics



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

I forget these were on the camera.....this was a blizzard from new years day...we got pounded......enjoy!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v111/Stumpy_36/MVI_53961.flv

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v111/Stumpy_36/MVI_53971.flv


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

the snow is sideways in the pictures


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like it was quite a storm. Thanks for sharing the pix and vids.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

what model deere is that? what size engine and how wide is that blower? Was moving some massive amount of snow but i sort of throught it would have blew through it faster than that. How much snow were you backing into and was it running wide open? Nice setup! you need it out there lol


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

That is awsome man!!! I love it when the snow is so deep that the idiots that drive around cant even get out! Its just us guys with the Big Toys out and about!


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

It's a 2009 6430 John Deere. The blower is 96" wide and about 43" high. I was only running around 1800 RPM, although with the bigger blower, it should be up around 2200 RPM; I don't like pushing equipment too hard, that's usually when something breaks. Some of those drifts were pushing 4 feet high most of the way down that road


----------



## CountryBoy72 (Jan 8, 2009)

RdTeK, Definitely brings back memories. How quickly it can accumulate and your standing outside in your underwear and a wool blanket because they thought it was a good time for a fire drill in the middle of  an a freak snow storm happening outside. I wonder how a VPlow would work in those type of conditions ?


----------

